
You Are Not a Product - doener
https://brave.com/
======
yura
_" You are not a product. Why use a browser that treats you like one?"_

And that's why I use Firefox. At the end of the day, Brave is another for-
profit browser: you are still the product, but with extra steps. I'd rather
trust an open-source add-on to block ads and trackers than a web browser (much
harder to make sure that it's doing what _you_ want).

